# spider control, not kill but keep out



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Now don't get me wrong, I like spiders and they do a great job keeping the pests down but...

There are certain places that I would like to keep them away from....my buildings and rolling stock that are left out all year. It is infuriating that when cleaning away leaves and other light detritus, that it all gets a bit tangled up with spider silk and is more difficult to budge.
Is there a good deterrent for spiders (the chestnut tree conker doesn't work).


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry but the spider goes where the spider goes, short of poison sprays I dont know of anything other than frequent cleaning to keep them away.


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

Couple of years back I picked up my 2 bay engine shed, which was outside in the weather. After carrying it into the shed for a clean & paint touch up. 

I had 3 sharp pains on my left forearm as I was wearing a short sleeve shirt, I automatically brushed my hand down my arm & swept off a number of medium size black spiders & I kept on working. 

I though not to much about it until a few days later when I had a headache and a swollen arm with a red line running up to the shoulder area. I ended up having lumps the size of large boils that had to be lanced, along with antibiotics. It took weeks to recover my health. 

Now in my situation, I am very wary of picking up my biuldings with out giving them a good drink of insect killer & wear gloves, etc. 

Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, betcha a dollar those were Black Widow spiders, they love hidden spaces like that. I just killed one hiding under a counter. Been really hot and they get alot more active. One positive is recently a relative, the less poisonous Brown Widow has been rapidly displacing its more lethal cousin. I wont miss the BWs, I hate them. I'll try to relocate harmless spiders but BWs are kill on site.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Spray a little Pine Sol inside your building rolling stock or any closed area.. Spiders and bugs, even mice do not like the smell. We do about twice a yr. 

Have closed up storage buildings? We store some Landry soap open in them and if you can get ahold of some hand soap that is used in industrial rest rooms, by leaving the cap off works great. . Mice and Rats don't like the smell and affects there eyes.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 

> Spray a little Pine Sol inside your building rolling stock or any closed area.. 

Great tip! Thanks. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## James1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes you can try the smoke treatment because they always run away from smoke and if you get the smoke in them then they will run away from you. This is the only way other wise you can use some poison sprays to kill them.


----------



## James1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Posted By James1 on 17 Sep 2013 10:06 PM 
Yes you can try the smoke treatment because they always run away from smoke and if you get the smoke in them then they will run away from you. This is the only way other wise you can use some poison sprays to kill them. 
Did you tried that?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

We have a lot of black widows this year and I asked about poisoning them. Was told it will kill the adults but not the eggs. Will have to try the Pine Sol method in my shed and garage. Have applied the "Swat with Large sandal" method when I saw them near the house. 
Alan W.


----------

